# Vispas und Vergunning für kraijenbergser Plaasen



## mr-bugg (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo Boardies,

ich komme vom Niederrhein und würde gerne |rolleyes im Bereich Plasmolen, Mook, den Bereich der Maas um Cuijk und in den Kraijenbergsen Plaasen angeln. Kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen wo ich das alles bekommen kann (vielleicht ne Adresse) da ich noch nie in Holland Angeln #c war oder so einen Vispas hatte.

Ich fische ausschließlich vom Boot und bin 42 Jahre alt

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Frohes neues Jahr.

Tom


----------



## Udo561 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vispas und Vergunning für kraijenbergser Plaasen*

Hi Tom,
schau dir dies hier http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm mal an , da steht alles was du wissen musst.
Wenn du weiter runter scrollst findest du auch einige Adressen wo du einen Vispas bekommst.

Gruß aus Holland,
Udo


----------



## mr-bugg (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vispas und Vergunning für kraijenbergser Plaasen*

Ja die Seite habe ich schon gefunden. Ich suche aber einen Angelladen in der Region um Cuijk wo ich gleich alles bekommen kann.

Ist für einen der zum ersten mal in Holland Angeln will schon etwas verwirrend|bigeyes

Tom


----------



## Udo561 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vispas und Vergunning für kraijenbergser Plaasen*

Hi Tom,
keine Ahnung wo du wohnst , aber vielleicht hilft dir das weiter, da bekommst du den Vispas in Deutschland .
Gruß Udo

- Zoo – Angel geräte Adams, Heikamp 6, Wegberg 41844 
- Leo’s Angelmarkt, Morsbacherstrass 34, Wurselen 52146 
- Zoo – und Angelzentrum Rupp, Rudolf diesel strasse 17, Heinsberg 52525 
- Zoo – und Angelzentrum Rupp, Julicher strasse 80, Huckelhoven 
- Jutta’s Angelshop, Friedrich Ebert strasse 167, Mönchengladbach 41236 
- Ralfs Angelshop, Tackenkamp 15, Niederkruchten 41372 
- Robert Ciglar, Kaarster strasse 57, Neuss 41462 
- Brüggener Angelladen, Holtweg 32, 41379 Brüggen 
- Angelcenter Straelen, Zand 1e, Straelen 
- Angelsport Saecker, Künckelstrasse 125, 41063 Mönchengladbach


----------



## mr-bugg (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vispas und Vergunning für kraijenbergser Plaasen*

Ich komme aus Rheinberg-Millingen und wohne fast direkt an der A 57 , bis zur Slipanlage habe ich fast genau 55 KM zu fahren. Da ich häufiger in Holland bin suche ich auch dort im Raum Boxmeer Cuijk ein Angelgeschäft :vik:wo ich die gesuchten Scheine bekomme.

Tom


----------

